# Whiting Recipes?



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

Anybody got any good whiting recipes?


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

fried in House Autry mildly hot seafood breader

baked/broiled with olive oil, sherry, carmelized onions, salt/pepper, and bread crumbs (or sans onions, and a spritz of lime juice instead)


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Are there any _bad _whiting recipes?


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Are there any _bad _whiting recipes?


no but im just looking to mix it up a little


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

be sure to recycle their heads as drum (er, redfish) baits!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

you can also make fish tacos with fried or pan seared pieces . Green sauce, shredded red cabbage, a tortilla and whatever else ya want.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Whiting Ceviche

Fillet and bone whiting and cut into 1/2" chunks

Dice fine:
Red onion
Red & green sweet peppers
Jalapeno or serrano peppers (to taste, for heat)

Mix together in a glass or plastic bowl, then squeeze fresh lime juice over it all and toss again. Let it sit for 30-35 minutes, or chill in the fridge.

Place the ceviche on lettuce leaves or just eat it as is. The classic Peruvian side is sliced boiled or grilled sweet potato. Drink with cold, crisp beer or beverage of your choice.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They're a great quality fish for about any recipe you could imagine. Panko fried are great. Baked as well.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

fillet and bone the fish
line the bottom of a caserole dish with fillets, barely cover them with bottled Herb and Garlic marinade, cover the dish with foil and bake on 350 till done...fillet size and amount dictate the time...

serve with noodles covered in the sauce from the bottom of the dish and fresh veggies! :beer:


----------



## peteformation (Jun 18, 2011)

Clean them and deep fry with flour batter.....nice!


----------

